# BRUTAL ASSAULT 2010



## D0mn8r (Jul 28, 2010)

This seems to be the place for this;

Any SS.Org'ers going to this?


----------



## The Somberlain (Jul 28, 2010)

My, that's quite a lineup. Lucky former residents of the Holy Roman Empire.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 28, 2010)

I wish.


----------



## Opeth666 (Jul 28, 2010)

my dying bride? gojira? Necrophagist? VOIVOD!?! Devin? Meshuggah? badass gig


----------



## Beef McStud (Jul 28, 2010)

omg. thats an amazing lineup. whosever going better see every single band there. and then tell me how tankard did haha. also bonded by blood is playing? thats weird.


----------



## ivancic1al (Jul 28, 2010)

:jealousy/:


----------



## Kidneythief (Jul 30, 2010)

Jesu, Sybreed, Napalm Death, Mnemic, Meshuggah....awww damn I wish I had the money for that :/

(although I managed to see Meshuggah live about 2 weeks ago at a hungarian festival, but I wanna see them again...and maybe catch that damned drumstick this time )


----------



## D0mn8r (Aug 3, 2010)

'Day Schedule' announced, running order soon........

I'm liking Friday so far!!


*Brutal Assault 15*

*Aug 12 2010 from 12:00*



Afgrund
Bonded By Blood
Candlemass
Demonic Ressurection
Despised Icon
Ensiferum
Fear Factory
Gojira
Gorgoroth
GWAR
Children Of Bodom
Lock Up
Lost Soul
Obituary
Rotten Sound
Short Sharp Shock
Suicidal Angels
The Black Dahlia Murder
Trial Of Tears
+ dalí 2 kapely
*Aug 13 2010 from 10:00*

Alkonost
Aura Noir
Bal-Sagoth
Bleed From Within
Callisto
Cannibal Corpse
Catamenia
Converge
Crushing Caspars
Devin Towsend
Devourment
Gaza
Hypnos
Ihsahn
Ill Nino
Kalmah
Kylesa
Mnemic
Monstrosity
Napalm Death
Necrophagist
Proghma - C
Sepultura
Sigh
*Aug 14 2010 from 10:00*

Agnostic Front
Ahab
Barren Earth
Cock and Ball Torture
Diablo Swing Orchestra
Dying Fetus
Graveworm
Hypocrisy
Jesu
Lyzanxia
Macabre
Madder Mortem
Meshuggah
Moonsorrow
My Dying Bride
Origin
Ragnarok
Sadist
Sarke
Sybreed
Tankard
The Arusha Accord
Voivod
Watain
© 2008-2009 Obscure Promotion


----------



## wariomt (Aug 26, 2010)

was there, have a shirt on me with the bands on the back, EPIC concert !!!


----------



## Trespass (Aug 26, 2010)

Great lineup. Seems everyone overlooked Diablo Swing Orchestra is playing!


----------



## Alekke (Sep 5, 2010)

Best event in my life so far!


----------



## Alekke (Sep 5, 2010)

Best event in my life so far!

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=67291&id=1016771605&l=1af66b6120
some pics here ... only bands that left very large impression although other bands were also great, and there were shitty ones and ones I missed.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 5, 2010)

Holy shit, that looks fun!


----------



## D0mn8r (Sep 16, 2010)

Yeah it was a good time for sure.....







Too bad our flights got messed up and we didnt get there until Saturday


----------

